# Daaaa bulls



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Came out to Pickens for a few this afternoon and managed a couple of nice bull reds on cut menhaden. Not too shabby!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok, nice joke buddy. Where is the fish?


Seriously though, nice bull. Caught a big one last night on fresh cut bluefish. Awesome fight on my fierce 8k with 65lb braid.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep, post some picts of the fish next time !!! Way to catch em up, they should start pouring in before long !!!!!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice 4 hours today at Portofino & 1 remora.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Ha, figured she's easier on the eyes than me so I'd spare you my ugly mug.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice fish. I'd like to bring a couple those and some Pompano home.

I'm planning on spending Monday afternoon and evening at Ft. Pickens and general area Surf-n-bay fishing. 
What size hook should I use to target Big Reds? I have only 15#, 17# and 20# mono line. Will that work? 
I have a few 12" steel leaders. Should I use them?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

SteveCal said:


> Nice fish. I'd like to bring a couple those and some Pompano home.
> 
> I'm planning on spending Monday afternoon and evening at Ft. Pickens and general area Surf-n-bay fishing.
> What size hook should I use to target Big Reds? I have only 15#, 17# and 20# mono line. Will that work?
> I have a few 12" steel leaders. Should I use them?


20# will be fine. Believe it or not I've caught all my bulls on a 16/0 mustad I use for sharks. I've never targeted reds, they just seem to hit my smaller shark baits


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

SteveCal said:


> Nice fish. I'd like to bring a couple those and some Pompano home.
> 
> I'm planning on spending Monday afternoon and evening at Ft. Pickens and general area Surf-n-bay fishing.
> What size hook should I use to target Big Reds? I have only 15#, 17# and 20# mono line. Will that work?
> I have a few 12" steel leaders. Should I use them?


We used 4/0 Owner circle hooks on those two reds and hooked a half a menhaden through the eyes. Fished with both tails and heads, and the heads were the only thing that produced.

That line weight will be fine, although I'd probably go with 17# or above. I like to get them in as quickly as possible so I can get them in, take a quick pic, and get them back in the water before I stress them out too much. In fact, we caught both of those on a Penn GT320 with 30# mono. Way overkill, but allows us to horse them in quickly and get em back in the water. 

I'm not sure if you know the regs on reds, but just in case you dont: you can't keep a red that big in Florida. You can only keep them in the 18-27" slot range. If I recall correctly, Alabama allows you to keep one over slot...but double check that before you keep any!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

bigspoon17 said:


> We used 4/0 Owner circle hooks on those two reds and hooked a half a menhaden through the eyes. Fished with both tails and heads, and the heads were the only thing that produced.
> 
> That line weight will be fine, although I'd probably go with 17# or above. I like to get them in as quickly as possible so I can get them in, take a quick pic, and get them back in the water before I stress them out too much. In fact, we caught both of those on a Penn GT320 with 30# mono. Way overkill, but allows us to horse them in quickly and get em back in the water.
> 
> I'm not sure if you know the regs on reds, but just in case you dont: you can't keep a red that big in Florida. You can only keep them in the 18-27" slot range. If I recall correctly, Alabama allows you to keep one over slot...but double check that before you keep any!


hey Brotha !!! if use can get a sharp female to pose your fish,, U win ! :notworthy: next time have here move it some. Lol !!!


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

bigspoon17 said:


> We used 4/0 Owner circle hooks on those two reds and hooked a half a menhaden through the eyes. Fished with both tails and heads, and the heads were the only thing that produced.
> 
> That line weight will be fine, although I'd probably go with 17# or above. I like to get them in as quickly as possible so I can get them in, take a quick pic, and get them back in the water before I stress them out too much. In fact, we caught both of those on a Penn GT320 with 30# mono. Way overkill, but allows us to horse them in quickly and get em back in the water.
> 
> I'm not sure if you know the regs on reds, but just in case you dont: you can't keep a red that big in Florida. You can only keep them in the 18-27" slot range. If I recall correctly, Alabama allows you to keep one over slot...but double check that before you keep any!


Thank you for the information. Hoping for a couple slot size and the Pompano tomorrow.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Good luck!


----------

